
How to Teach Science to Kindergarteners - fraoulitsa
https://medium.com/@marialarkworthy/science-activities-for-young-kids-73c48c179ea1
======
medialucky20
you should have posted here bit early during lockdown:) Subscribed!! and
shared your youtube channel with my sisters who have toddlers and it is hard
to keep them entertained.

best thing about these videos is they are practical and we can do at home with
household items. Keep posting more videos...

